# 88 300zx N/A idle speed?



## rich88300zx (Mar 31, 2012)

Could someone please tell me the factory idle speed for a stock 88 300zx non turbo manual. Or possibly email me a pic of the sticker on the air box, mine is non-existant white. Thanks this would help a lot. Rich.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

At sea-level: 700 +/- 50 RPM
At high altitude: 650 +/- 50 RPM

(A/C and headlamps "off" and steering straight ahead)


----------



## rich88300zx (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you very much for your timely response, It is greatly appreciated. This helps alot. I'm doing plugs,wires, and cleaning up the coil tomorrow. Also will reset the idle speed, as I am now idleing at anywhere from 9,000-1,300 rpm. When my idle goes low I'm sputtering, and going rich and lean till I stall So ill see where I'm at after I set it around 700.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

sticker was on the underside of the hood, not the air box.


----------

